# Coming back after ACL Surgery



## kathryn

Hi guys,
So I tore my ACL back in November, and for various annoying reasons wasn't able to have it fixed until March. I am coming up on my 3 month appointment, and my physical therapist is going to write in my progress report that she thinks I can ride if I am very careful. I think the plan we worked out is first month no stirrups to minimize pressure on knee, second month stirrups no jumping, third month back to normal. 

What do you guys think of this? How crazy is it gonna be to go from not riding for 7 months to an entire month of no stirrups??? I am gonna die.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

While i did not tear my ACL i had a major open knee surgery on my right knee a few years ago. What i did was get me a big mounting block so that i did not have to haul my butt up in the saddle. For the first few weeks i just chose to ride bareback and took it really easy. Also I worked with my horses so that when i dismounted they did not mind me wrapping my arms around their neck and hanging on to them so that if my knee buckled when i got off i would not fall


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Please be very careful!! ACL surgery is very strenuous and you can really mess it up if you go back to sports too fast. You've been in physical therapy right?


----------



## kathryn

Yup I have been in physical therapy even since before my surgery


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well great!! Then it should be a lot better than if you went completely cold turkey. I'm still worried though.. just be careful!


----------



## kathryn

I am definitely planning on being careful. I figure definitely start off with no-stirrups to protect my graft, probably only 15-20 minutes at a time while I get my strength and confidence back.


----------



## stevenson

The only way to know is to try. They have made great advances in ACL surgery since my knee was done, and I rode before I had full motion/bend back in the knee. That was a HUGE mistake. First time I rode the horse spooked, a rabbit ran under her, and she jumped up forward then to the side,, and just the extra pressure on that knee was very painful I thought I was gonna pass out .


----------



## waresbear

I had ACL surgery 2 years ago. I made sure I had it in the fall after all the shows were done & through winter, I did not ride for 5 months. I had no physical therapy but i did my own (plyometrics, kickboxing, aerobics, weights). I suffered with a torn ACL for 7 years before I finally got the surgery, what an idiot I was, with all the muscling, it's stronger that it was before the tear. By the way, riding was a non-issue, it did not stress the knee at all, even without the surgery, it was other torquing activities.


----------



## kathryn

Waresbear, did you go straight back to where you left off after your surgery? Or did you have to build back up to it?


----------



## QHriderKE

I tore mine last June and I'm getting the surgery July 30th. I played volleyball with my torn ACL, and despite my $100 knee brace, I think I still damaged other stuff in there. So, the guy is going to do everything when he does my ACL. I've been walking/jogging when I can for a few weeks now and have been doing some exercises, but sometimes it just hurts too much to really do anything but gimp around. I've done the "Lets take 2 pain pills and go for a jog!" BAD IDEA. Never again. I almost cried when I went to bed that night it hurt so much. So, that's why I think I tore more than my ACL cause apparently ACL injuries dont hurt, its just everything else that gets strained.


----------



## horseandme

I jsut had a minor tear in my ACL.My doctor said that english riding could be part of therapy. Not my ONLY therapy though. You will be okay. No stirrups will make u sore for like a week then u will be fine.


----------



## flytobecat

I tore the MLC Ligament about 10 years ago. Doc decided surgery wasn't the option and stuck me in physical therapy for 4 months. I still have weakness in my knee. I wear a knee brace when I ride.


----------



## kathryn

What knee brace do you use? Do you like it?


----------



## flytobecat

I've got a few different kinds of them. I just buy them at sports or department stores. The one that gives me the most support without too much decrease in flexibility has the velcro strap above and below the knee cap. I have the plain neoprene ones, and they are more comfortable, but don't help if I'm riding for a long time.


----------

